# Best 'virtual money'



## Pique318 (21 Feb 2008)

What is the best virtual money for purchasing goods online? Paypal, NoChex etc. ?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Feb 2008)

"Best" in what respect(s)?


----------



## Pique318 (21 Feb 2008)

Well, Paypal disputes thru Ebay (according to many acquaintances experiences) are generally a farce, so I'm looking for one that's widely accepted(incl thru ebay, or does that mean Paypal and Paypal alone?), secure and with a good reputation for dispute resolution should any problems arise.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Feb 2008)

Pique318 said:


> Well, Paypal disputes thru Ebay (according to many acquaintances experiences) are generally a farce,


Not in my (one and only to date) experience.

For _eBay _I'm not sure that you have much option other than _PayPal_.


----------



## mathepac (21 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> For _eBay _I'm not sure that you have much option other than _PayPal_.


PayPal is a wholly owned subsidiary company of eBay.


----------



## Graham_07 (21 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Not in my (one and only to date) experience.


 
One experience might not give a good indication positive or negative on the eBay dispute resolution process. Over a number of years and regular purchases we have had several issues requiring resolution. None of them were ever resolved to our satisfaction. That being said, the vast majority of eBay purchases themselves have been processed properly and that outweighs to me, the possibility of the occasional problem.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Feb 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> One experience might not give a good indication positive or negative on the eBay dispute resolution process.


Maybe the original poster can clarify on what basis s/he is determining that the _PayPal _dispute resolution process is "a farce" so?


----------



## Pique318 (21 Feb 2008)

I know of several instances where someone was selling something on ebay. The sent the item, recieved the payment via paypal and then suddenly the buyer decides that there's something wrong with the item (even though it's exactly as advertised) and puts in a claim to ebay that goods were damaged, not as described, never showed up etc. The payment is almost immediately (and without much, if any correspondence with the seller) removed from the sellers paypal account.

This hasn't just happened once or twice, but many times.

So, does anyone have any alternatives to Paypal ?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Feb 2008)

Pique318 said:


> So, does anyone have any alternatives to Paypal ?


On _eBay _specifically? Yes - [broken link removed] lists a few but obviously _PayPal _is _eBay's _preferred method. If you don't trust _PayPal _then maybe you should avoid _eBay_?


----------



## MarkZ (26 Feb 2008)

If you are buying goods,  getting your money back from Paypal is not difficult (see http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/02/11/ebay_laptop_auction/ for a laugh). It is easier than if you were using a credit card.

If you are selling goods, credit card is better as there are less circumstances where the funds are returned to the buyer, however your fraud may be higher.


----------

